# The SCP Foundation



## WhiteMaze (Jun 23, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of the SCP Foundation?

It is a collaborative writing website that focus on horror "articles" referring to objects/creatures/monsters, that are not understood by current science and are potentially dangerous. In short, the SCP Foundation contains and secures these creatures in order to maintain order in our everyday lifes.

I have been quite into it since I discovered it, and I have to say, they have some of the most creative writing I have ever read. At least, in the horror department.

Here is their official website: http://www.scp-wiki.net/

And here is their FAQ to answer some commons questions you might have: http://www.scp-wiki.net/faq

Anyone can contribute, and create an SCP. I have even wrote some ideas down. I may send them for evaluation later on, still not sure 

In short, this is some of the scariest things I've ever read in my life. AND I LOVE IT!

They also have a video-game called SCP: Containment Breach by the way ,which I've played and makes me shit myself each time I play it ._.

Anyways I just wanted to share this with you guys.

As for the scariest article I've read so far is that of SCP-096.

You an read it here: http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-096

And here is an image of it:






What are your thoughts?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 23, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the SCP Foundation?
> 
> It is a collaborative writing website that focus on horror "articles" referring to objects/creatures/monsters, that are not understood by current science and are potentially dangerous. In short, the SCP Foundation contains and secures these creatures in order to maintain order in our everyday lifes.
> 
> ...


 
Slenderman needs to eat a cheeseburger.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 23, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Slenderman needs to eat a cheeseburger.


 
It gives me nightmares every time I think about it before sleeping >_<


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2013)

Does it make you SC-Pee your pants? *commence knee-slapping*


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Does it make you SC-Pee your pants? *commence knee-slapping*


 
I'll give you one better: it makes me *S*hit, *C*rap and *P*ee my pants.

*commence knee-slapping*


----------



## Bake (Jun 24, 2013)

This guy would make a really great basketball player.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2013)

SCP-965 

The entry itself isn't scary but the related story is pretty freaky. 

And the picture creeps the _fuck_ out of me. 



Spoiler


----------



## Sop (Jul 5, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the SCP Foundation?
> 
> It is a collaborative writing website that focus on horror "articles" referring to objects/creatures/monsters, that are not understood by current science and are potentially dangerous. In short, the SCP Foundation contains and secures these creatures in order to maintain order in our everyday lifes.
> 
> ...


 
I never thought they wrote horror. More fiction. I have read a lot of horror stories and I can say that SCP isn't that good even when judged as fiction. since they have multiple authors on different articles it can vary though. but anyway, they are articles, not stories, unless you read the reports, which can be alright I guess.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 5, 2013)

It's hella' entertaining though.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 5, 2013)

Veho said:


> SCP-965
> 
> The entry itself isn't scary but the related story is pretty freaky.
> 
> ...


 
Had never seen that one before. Creepy as hell ._.



Sop said:


> I never thought they wrote horror. More fiction. I have read a lot of horror stories and I can say that SCP isn't that good even when judged as fiction. since they have multiple authors on different articles it can vary though. but anyway, they are articles, not stories, unless you read the reports, which can be alright I guess.


 
Well I guess everyone has an opinion. To me, the SCP Foundation contains some of the more disturbing articles and "stories" I have ever read.



Rydian said:


> It's hella' entertaining though.


 
Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-504
Gahars


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 6, 2013)

SCP-1981 still creeps me out.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-504
> Gahars


 
"_Whoever snuck SCP-504 into the cafeteria kitchen is getting terminated. Those tomato slices are like fucking shuriken._ - Dr. Blast"

That one brought me to tears :')



TehSkull said:


> SCP-1981 still creeps me out.


 
The Ronald Reagan one? Yeah. It's one of the scariest to me too.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2013)

The -J entries are a fun read. I love the "procrastination rock". I can't be arsed to look for the entry at the moment, I'll post it later. 


Have you guys seen "Cabin in the woods"? It's "SCP Foundation: The Movie".


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 6, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> Have you guys seen "Cabin in the woods"? It's "SCP Foundation: The Movie".


 
Downloading the movie right now.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Reads SCPs.
*See Pictures.
Who Needs To Sleep Anyway?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 6, 2013)

Veho said:


> Have you guys seen "Cabin in the woods"? It's "SCP Foundation: The Movie".


 
The first half of the movie was the most generic piece of crap I have seen in a while. Was about to call it quits until I saw the second half.

Good enough :3



weavile001 said:


> *Reads SCPs.
> *See Pictures.
> Who Needs To Sleep Anyway?


 
I know. But I can't stop reading them. Someone help me ;-;


----------



## Darkipod (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a wild imagination, and these stories are pretty Awesome,  but some times, I sleep with the lights on...


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 12, 2013)

Darkipod said:


> I have a wild imagination, and these stories are pretty Awesome, but some times, I sleep with the lights on...


 
Join the club. And I'm 22...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

People find these scary? Huh.


----------



## Darkipod (Jul 12, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Join the club. And I'm 22...


 
Same here sir.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> People find these scary? Huh.


 
If you have a pretty wild imagination then it can be terrifying if you think about things actually happening.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 12, 2013)

I've always hated all of these.
It's just Alone in the Dark with significantly worse graphics, twice the dark, and twice the stupidity. Seriously, the absolutely only reason people find these scary is because they scare you in the cheapest way possible: dark places with scary things in them.
If you want truly scary dark crap with a lot better graphics and a real story line, play Clive Barker's Jericho.

I truly never understood why people say SCP is so good. It's scary, sure, but only because of the cheap-as-fuck dark-room-scary-monster shit it does. That's it. That's literally ALL it does. At least Jericho has a unique combat mechanic, once you get past the initial generic FPS part.

I'm not speaking out of rage or anything, I'm perfectly calm. It's just that I think people that are fans of this game-series thing are less respectable than the people who claim to be "gamers", and all they ever play is Angry Birds. At least Angry Birds was an original concept when it came out, and extremely welly polished/thought out.

I was a dumbass again, sorry.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I've always hated all of these.
> It's just Alone in the Dark with significantly worse graphics, twice the dark, and twice the stupidity. Seriously, the absolutely only reason people find these scary is because they scare you in the cheapest way possible: dark places with scary things in them.
> If you want truly scary dark crap with a lot better graphics and a real story line, play Clive Barker's Jericho.
> 
> ...


 
Protip Xuphor, we're referring to the SCP Foundation website, not the game. Lol


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 12, 2013)

Where's Bigfoot?
Where's the Yeti?
Where's the Cupacabra?
Where's my grandmother in this?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Where's Bigfoot?
> Where's the Yeti?
> Where's the Cupacabra?
> Where's my grandmother in this?


 
Or pyro's mom? ;O;


----------



## Rydian (Jul 12, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Where's Bigfoot?
> Where's the Yeti?


http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-1000



DinohScene said:


> Where's the Cupacabra?


[DATA EXPUNGED]



DinohScene said:


> Where's my grandmother in this?


http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-352


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Protip Xuphor, we're referring to the SCP Foundation website, not the game. Lol


 
Exactly.

However a very important thing, is that if you rush to play the game without at least "basic" knowledge of the SCP Foundation, the game tends to sound a bit like what Xuphor described.

The game requires you to have at least some knowledge of the whole thing, otherwise it is not nearly as scary.

When I first played SCP: Containment Breach, I admit it wasn't that scary. And it wasn't that fun. Why? Because I didn't know what da f*** the SCP Foundation was OR what the SPC's were. Which means I got killed by SCP-173 all the time, and wondered if that was all there was to the game.

Then I began reading the articles. Shitting my pants soon followed. Tried the game again. Found SCP-096. Cried myself to sleep for about 3 days ;_;

EDIT:

This dude called "Storpey" on youtube, is one of my favorite "facecam" players. His reactions are incredibly funny and real, which is why I love him.

Here is some footage of him playing SCP.Containment Breach, and absolutely crapping himself:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Exactly.
> 
> However a very important thing, is that if you rush to play the game without at least "basic" knowledge of the SCP Foundation, the game tends to sound a bit like what Xuphor described.
> 
> ...


 
I don't mean to continue de-railing the thread, but I have to agree with Xuphor, SCP Containment Breach is a shit game with "OMG SCARY MONSTER CHASING ME OH GOD HELP" crap. It's the same as pretty much every indie "horror" game being released nowadays, dark game with a shit flashlight and "scaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaary monsters!!!!!!" chasing you while you collect...whatever it is you fucking collect. It's overused, it's boring, and anyone who gets scared by it is a 6 year old girl or they're faking.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 12, 2013)

TIL I'm a six year old girl.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> TIL I'm a six year old girl.


 
Damn fucking straight Rydian. And it's been that way for years


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> TIL I'm a six year old girl.


Nah, you're just faking. 

Faking you're a little girl, that is. 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't mean to continue de-railing the thread, but I have to agree with Xuphor, SCP Containment Breach is a shit game with "OMG SCARY MONSTER CHASING ME OH GOD HELP" crap. It's the same as pretty much every indie "horror" game being released nowadays, dark game with a shit flashlight and "scaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaary monsters!!!!!!" chasing you while you collect...whatever it is you fucking collect. It's overused, it's boring, and anyone who gets scared by it is a 6 year old girl or they're faking.


Like WhiteMaze said, you have to have previous knowledge about SCP or it won't be interesting. It's a game by fans for fans, and presumes you're familiar with the whole SCP thing and with the setting, and that you get the references. It's a huge in joke, or rather "in scare", for the SCP fans.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't mean to continue de-railing the thread, but I have to agree with Xuphor, SCP Containment Breach is a shit game with "OMG SCARY MONSTER CHASING ME OH GOD HELP" crap. It's the same as pretty much every indie "horror" game being released nowadays, dark game with a shit flashlight and "scaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaary monsters!!!!!!" chasing you while you collect...whatever it is you fucking collect. It's overused, it's boring, and anyone who gets scared by it is a 6 year old girl or they're faking.


 
I guess everyone has an opinion. As for me, I completely disagree.

Each SCP you find has a background, a "story" and a number of tests and procedures that you can find in the corresponding document at the SCP wiki.

If you mention games like Slenderman, Stairs, The Corridor, etc etc, I agree.

However this is *NOT* the case with SCP: Containment Breach. I say again, you either read the articles and *THEN* play the game, or it will look like another of those pointless games.

There isn't a single "monster" in SCP:Containment Breach that is just there to make you jump. Every single SCP featured in the game, has been evaluated by the community and chosen whether to feature in the game or not. If you want to know more about any SCP you encounter, just load up the SCP wiki and you will find out.



Veho said:


> Like WhiteMaze said, you have to have previous knowledge about SCP or it won't be interesting. It's a game by fans for fans, and presumes you're familiar with the whole SCP thing and with the setting, and that you get the references. It's a huge in joke, or rather "in scare", for the SCP fans.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> I guess everyone has an opinion. As for me, I completely disagree.
> 
> Each SCP you find has a background, a "story" and a number of tests and procedures that you can find in the corresponding document at the SCP wiki.
> 
> ...


 
Even knowing the background and reading the articles, as someone who has played a lot of indie horror games, SCP isn't special. I'm not trying to say it's a bad game, it's fairly well done and has a bit of play time in it, even a few jokes, but it loses its scare value quickly. After 20 minutes it just gets tedious, especially with SCP-106 running around and sending you to that shitty dimension.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Even knowing the background and reading the articles, as someone who has played a lot of indie horror games, SCP isn't special. I'm not trying to say it's a bad game, it's fairly well done and has a bit of play time in it, even a few jokes, but it loses its scare value quickly. After 20 minutes it just gets tedious, especially with SCP-106 running around and sending you to that shitty dimension.


 
Hmm I see your point.

I enjoy the game nonetheless. Also, you are supposed to "capture" SCP-106 apparently. Haven't managed to do that yet.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 15, 2013)

Outside of the SCPs themselves, this prose is pretty good.
http://www.scp-wiki.net/clockwork-time


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 15, 2013)

Note: SCP-173 should be keter class. If it gets out, every human is going to die. Also, [REDACTED]
Read SCP-999 for fun.


Also, where's my pizza, Rydian?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 15, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Outside of the SCPs themselves, this prose is pretty good.
> http://www.scp-wiki.net/clockwork-time


 
Didn't know they had prose in there ._.



Thanatos Telos said:


> Note: SCP-173 should be keter class. If it gets out, every human is going to die.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-504
> Gahars


 
Gahars you're going to be reveiving some tomatoes in the mail shortly.
Don't worry they're perfectly safe but you best leave them to ripen a bit in a clear path near your computer desk.

EDIT:

Also none of these are scary. Might be the poor writing of most, they tend to do things that blow apart the delusion they're trying to create, or maybe the fact i'm just nitpicking. Either way, not even a cringe and i've read a bunch.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 16, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Also none of these are scary. Might be the poor writing of most, they tend to do things that blow apart the delusion they're trying to create, or maybe the fact i'm just nitpicking. Either way, not even a cringe and i've read a bunch.


 
Well I just wanted to share this with you guys since I find it quite entertaining and original.

If you like it and find it scary, then good  .

If not, well I'm sorry for that .


----------

